# My shoulder is off...



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

*Shoulder*

I do believe I've had some similar pains.

I shoot with the SB XT every single day, 40/60 arrows, and it's also my indoor bow, the Bow is setup at 58Lbs and draw very easy. The Bowtech Allegiance is supposed to be my 2/3D Bow and is set at 60Lbs, but the draw is a nightmare, so after only 20 arrows at 20 to 50 Yards I would hang the thing up. I only keep the BTech for the speed, but I will sell it if I have money to replace it, for a Bow similar to the XT as far as draw-back is concerned.

I believe you did not get soft, you only got used to the other bow, because you actualy enjoy it more....

Regards

Willie


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Staying shooting fit is problematic, I try and shoot 24/7/365. Either Hunting, 3D, Target (hopefully) and fish & fowl hunting. Shooting a 83# Tribute every day kinda helps when I draw my Commander set at 58#......


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

It is amazing how fast you lose form. I would say that you should have worked up to hunting draw weight slooooowly, rather than jumping in the deep end, but sometimes it is just not possible. 

I hurt my shoulder by drawing an 80 # bow from ice cold, when I was pulling somewhere between 55 and 60# at the time. It is amazing how slow you recover as well! Definitely, prevention is better than cure!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Staying shooting fit is problematic, I try and shoot 24/7/365. Either Hunting, 3D, Target (hopefully) and fish & fowl hunting. Shooting a 83# Tribute every day kinda helps when I draw my Commander set at 58#......


 Careful you don't snap the commander! Te baie krag in daai arms!:darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I had to turn the poundage on Allegiance down to 70# a year or so ago when I tore my ac ligament in my left shoulder thanks to a thumping tackle. It does indeed take awfully long to heal......


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Since one week I shoot my hunting bow with 74# every day twenty times and pumping iron every evening for my back muscles. I think in five weeks if my hunt starts I am fit enough to shoot my bow very exactly twenty times in a row without problems in shoulder and back. The muscles need time to grow.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal;4690141pumping iron every evening for my back muscles.[/QUOTE said:


> Can you recommend a nice exercise for back muscles, I battle with a spasm that I can't sort out. Thanx.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

You have PM


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Can you recommend a nice exercise for back muscles, I battle with a spasm that I can't sort out. Thanx.


Bushkey,

Maybe this is something you should try.

http://www.bowfit.com

Works good for me to strengthen back and shoulder muscles.
You can keep in shape if time for shooting is short.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Another good bowshooting fitness tool is the humble push up, has worked like a charm for me. That and shooting my bow for 12months of the year.


----------

